# Breadster gets a great review in Chi town paper



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

We have a gourmet news paper here called "local palate- culinary adventures in the heartland". It's a really nice paper/magazine. (I think)It's very well written... and so far, much more interesting then any national cooking magazines I've read lately. 

ANYWAY: Breadsters bakery was featured under "the chocoholic" column. (We're still waiting for HGtv to air the story they taped of her....wish they'd hurry up!) But this is such a good review I have to brag for her!



"Unless she's lying, most every women will admit times of the month when nothing but chocolate will do. Then there are members of both sexes, myself included, for whom there's never a time when chocolate won't do.
Breadster (real name published), the founder and president of Anna, Ida & Me, a Chicago bakery with a nationwide following for it's ruggelach and mondel bread (bites sized pastries and crisp biscotti-like cookies that scream "comfort food" to Jews of Eastern descent), relates to the needs of both groups. That's why she created the "PMS Survival Tray, " a decadent compliation of her bakery's rich, chocolaty confections to satisfy any and all such cravings.
The eye-popping assortment (priced from $35-$50, depending on selection) is enough to make anyone even with the slightest desire for chocolate salivate. You can tailor your tray to soothe your specific yearnings, but most include miniature versions of the bakery's signature chocolate raspberry torte, "ugly" cake (a fallen chocolate souffle that's beautiful to the taste buds), and perfectly creamy chocolate marble cheesecake. Added to that is crunchy chocolate chip shortbread, "outrageous" brownies (fudgy studded with walnuts, and highly addictive) and, of course the bakery's signature buttery chocolate chip ruggelah.
Seasonal additions might include Breadster's (real name changed) "decadent dips": Chocolate-raspberry and orange marble mondel bread dipped in dark and white chocolate and sprinkled with pistachios; and for those rare-but-possible moments when only something without chocolate will do, the cappuccino walnut torte (alternate layers of Viennese walnut torte and coffee butter cream covered by a coffee glace).
The idea is to be able to "taste a little bit of everything" chocolate, says Breadster (not her real name). "No matterr what I create, people always go for the chocolate."

Written by Judy Sutton Taylor


Isn't that AUESOME!!!!!

It made my mouth salivate just reading about her pastries!

Way to go Breadster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!
:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That article says it all, doesn't it? I'm proud to be in the company of such a success. And how far is this treasure of a bakery from Chicago?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow!! Mandel... er, Mazel tov! 

Mezz


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Her bakery is in Chicago.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If we make it to Chicago in May, we'll pay a visit!

Somehow I figured she was just outside of Chicago...


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

oh please come visit!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Way to go Breadster!! Your bakery sounds heavenly and I love the name. 


Would you by chance ship to Canada? :lips:


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Congratulations, Breadster. Sounds wonderful!


----------



## breadster** (Aug 21, 2001)

thanks everyone - and especially WDBord

Isa- we do do ship to Canada- pretty much anywhere
the $$ being the determining factor for the sender

our core products, the mondel bread, ruggelah, and biscotti are the items we ship

we are working on shipping some of our cakes- they will have to be frozen - which involves a whole new set of production issues, packaging, pricing.....what a learning curve!

if anyone wants to see what we do, come visit
http://annaidanme.com (so much for anonyminity)(sp?)


----------

